

How a Cabal Keeps Generic Drugs Scarce - t0dd
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/03/opinion/how-a-cabal-keeps-generics-scarce.html?src=me&ref=general

======
angersock
See also:

[http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/features/2010/1007.blake.ht...](http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/features/2010/1007.blake.html)

